# Cheapest way to withdraw from Paypal



## plckid

I have some money in my Paypal. I don't have a US account and also I don't have a visa credit card which is required if you need to withdraw money to the card.For unknown reasons they don't accept Master card . I want* hard cash*. How do I do it. In case if I get a visa card and withdraw to it .Will the amount get deducted as I have to pay money to credit card bank. 



PS: If some one need paypal balance please let me know. Take care.


----------



## saraswat

The only way you would be able to withdraw that money would be if you get a Visa debit/credit card and then withdraw to it. I have done it with a debit card, and after the deduction of all the relevant fees/currency conversion charges the amount got deposited into the account linked to the card. 

At the time I called PayPal and asked them about the credit card issue, basically when withdrawing to the card it would work the same as a payment made to the card...


----------



## md000

plckid said:


> I want* hard cash*. How do I do it. In case if I get a visa card and withdraw to it .Will the amount get deducted as I have to pay money to credit card bank.


You won't be getting hard cash. That's not the purpose of paypal - in fact, that is the opposite!

You'll have to pay the fees. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Canuck_Sens

PLCKID,

When I lived in the US, I had (still have) a US Paypal account. Back then (2006/2007) I was able to order a Paypal debit card whence I could withdraw money.

I suspect that they do not offer that service in India.

You could also transfer to your chequing account. This is fairly easy, but I dont know if this is offered in India.


----------



## saraswat

I'm fairly certain the OP is talking about withdrawing to a Dubai account, he is originally from India but an expat in the UAE ... 

Also the PayPal debit card is available only to members in the US and Canada. And for India, an Indian bank account can be linked to the PayPal account, so money can be easily withdrawn to it ...


----------



## Stevesolar

plckid said:


> I have some money in my Paypal. I don't have a US account and also I don't have a visa credit card which is required if you need to withdraw money to the card.For unknown reasons they don't accept Master card . I want* hard cash*. How do I do it. In case if I get a visa card and withdraw to it .Will the amount get deducted as I have to pay money to credit card bank.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: If some one need paypal balance please let me know. Take care.


There are a few ways around this - but all will incur fees.
You could find someone who has a paypal account linked to a uk or us bank account.
You could then transfer the funds to their paypal account.
They could then transfer paypal funds to their bank account.
They could then pay you the equivalent in your prefered currency.

Only problems with the above are as follows:-
Finding someone you can trust and who is willing to do this for you!
When you send money to another paypal account the receiver pays fees and there may also be currency exchange fees if changing currencies.
You sometimes pay a fee when you transfer money from paypal to bank account(if you select rapid clearance function).
You then need to convert from their currency to your prefered currency for the cash.

Other way is simply to use the money in your paypal account to buy something you need (or could easily sell for cash - gold coins?)

Cheers
Steve


----------



## plckid

This is really surprising .A company like paypal does offer services worldwide and expect everyone to use paypal. There are owned by ebay and still charge for transaction if you happen to sell anything on ebay you will already know. The thing I cant understand how could so many sellers world wide on ebay accept paypal .That means they will have to spend all money.In short paypal is *only to spend no save*


----------



## saraswat

plckid said:


> In short paypal is *only to spend no save*


PayPal is not a substitute for a bank ...


----------



## plckid

saraswat said:


> PayPal is not a substitute for a bank ...


Yeah but they should at least let people withdraw the money.If I was told to use Xoom to transfer paypal credit but they discontinued the service as well.They dont accept paypal now. Anyways if some here wants paypal credit shout it


----------



## md000

plckid said:


> Yeah but they should at least let people withdraw the money.If I was told to use Xoom to transfer paypal credit but they discontinued the service as well.They dont accept paypal now. Anyways if some here wants paypal credit shout it



They do let you withdraw money. You just have to pay for the right to transfer it.

-md00/Mike


----------



## Stevesolar

plckid said:


> This is really surprising .A company like paypal does offer services worldwide and expect everyone to use paypal. There are owned by ebay and still charge for transaction if you happen to sell anything on ebay you will already know. The thing I cant understand how could so many sellers world wide on ebay accept paypal .That means they will have to spend all money.In short paypal is *only to spend no save*


This is because Ebay forces sellers to use (their) payment platform - earning them money in Ebay fees as well as Paypal fees.
Their company - their (cr*p) rules!!!

I know this pretty well - as in a previous life, i used to have an Ebay business and used to pay in excess of 60,000 AED per month in combined Ebay and Paypal fees!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## plckid

Stevesolar said:


> This is because Ebay forces sellers to use (their) payment platform - earning them money in Ebay fees as well as Paypal fees.
> Their company - their (cr*p) rules!!!
> 
> I know this pretty well - as in a previous life, i used to have an Ebay business and used to pay in excess of 60,000 AED per month in combined Ebay and Paypal fees!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


60,000 per month  . What business you had ,mate? You still made profit? I wanted to sell on ebay as well but I dont think it is worth from UAE due to the insane shipping costs. Cant seem to understand how those Chinese sellers make profit by selling some stuff for less 1 usd.


----------



## Stevesolar

plckid said:


> 60,000 per month  . What business you had ,mate? You still made profit? I wanted to sell on ebay as well but I dont think it is worth from UAE due to the insane shipping costs. Cant seem to understand how those Chinese sellers make profit by selling some stuff for less 1 usd.


Kinky boots and shoes (up to uk13 for the larger "ladies"!!!)

And no, i did not model or wear them myself!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## saraswat

plckid said:


> 60,000 per month  . What business you had ,mate? You still made profit? I wanted to sell on ebay as well but I dont think it is worth from UAE due to the insane shipping costs. Cant seem to understand how those Chinese sellers make profit by selling some stuff for less 1 usd.


I know a relative of mine who annually pays Ebay between 60-70 K USD in fees. The fees Ebay, Amazon, PayPal other payment providers charge are a percentage of the sale. It's a completely scalable model, high ticket price less transactional volume or low ticket price high transactional volume, it doesn't really matter. You just factor the percentage into the pricing of the items for sale ... 

The guys selling for less than 1USD would be paying approx. 5 cents in fees to Ebay ...


----------



## Stevesolar

saraswat said:


> I know a relative of mine who annually pays Ebay between 60-70 K USD in fees. The fees Ebay, Amazon, PayPal other payment providers charge are a percentage of the sale. It's a completely scalable model, high ticket price less transactional volume or low ticket price high transactional volume, it doesn't really matter. You just factor the percentage into the pricing of the items for sale ...
> 
> The guys selling for less than 1USD would be paying approx. 5 cents in fees to Ebay ...


Quite right Saraswat!

We just had to factor in the 10% or so, transaction fees in our final product prices.

In a very short time - we started with 500 AED investment and went to around 3m AED annual turnover in less than 1 year.
At the time (and probably still applies today) - i cannot think of a better way to reach so many customers quickly and sell products online.
Unfortunately, over time Ebay have moved the goalposts and made it harder for genuine sellers to guard against bad customers (feedback extortion, card fraud, disputes etc.)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl

Stevesolar said:


> Kinky boots and shoes (up to uk13 for the larger "ladies"!!!)
> 
> And no, i did not model or wear them myself!!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


You're THE kinky boots bloke? Loved that movie and really thought the documentary was so interesting.


----------



## blazeaway

BedouGirl said:


> You're THE kinky boots bloke? Loved that movie and really thought the documentary was so interesting.


Great movie, I'll have to dig it out and watch again!


----------



## javaid7

Good morning dear friend ! 
i have a paypal account but not verified yet. i want to verfiy it but it is not possible here. i need $ 25 in my paypal account. can you help me please?


----------



## husen

Hi,

i withdrawn paypal money to my visa debit card linked with my bank of baroda, uae bank account and the money is yet not received, its more than 1 month now. 

The bank people dont know how to locate money using the reference number provided by paypal.

can anybody please help?


----------



## Nursemanit

Just a thought , Souq takes paypal ... Next time you need a gadget use it to pay . Problem solved .


----------

